# White Spots especially on Black Moor



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*My Problem*
Hi everybody, recently i discovered white spots on my black moor, it was barely noticable at first and just ignored it. but the next day came around, and the white spots got bigger and there were more of them. I looked closer at my other fish... and they ALL have it too, i think its just more noticable on the black moor cause if its color. however.. there are no spots on my pleco sucker fish. 1 of my tetras also had quite of bit of it, and it recently died . I need to save the other fish. 

*Information about my tank*
I have a 10g aquarium, 150 marineland penguin bio filter, 2 tetras left, 4 platy's, and a black moor, also with lots of live plants. including java fern, water sprite, anubis nanas, and 2 others i cant identify. i do a water change about once a week

*Summary*
I DONT think its ick from what researched. and i think its Columnaris or "Fin Rot" I bought Melafix and aquarium salt to try to treat it. But i am still need for some advice. I have no idea how the disease got in my tank. I recnetly did a rain water water change about a week ago for the first time and i think its from that.. (i might just buy reversed osmosis water from now on).

I would take pictures but i dont have a camera... to my best explanation its just white spots. I cant tell if its fuzzy or not but i dont THINK it is. fish moves too fast to see. the majority of the spots are on the black moors back tails. as with the platies, they are more dispersed throughout the body. but far less spots than the black moor.

ANY ADVICE/SUGGESTIONS/THOUGHTS WOULD HELP


----------



## bocrayfish (Nov 15, 2009)

You are overstocking this tank plecos need a 55 gallon aquarium and get about 5 inches long black moors area type of carp and need a 20 gallon aquarium tetras are fine, might i recommend Otos or corys. this sounds like a beautiful aquarium but please change out the fish. it does sound like fin rot or ich i think a picture is in order here, even if it is with a cell phone. and also do you have a quaritine? those are useful for salt treatments.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

Temperature of the tank?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

shocktrp said:


> Temperature of the tank?


Temperature is 76F


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

You might want to raise that up a few degrees while you're treating the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like ich to me. It can be brought on by stress since the tank is over stocked. The pleco if it is a common will get up to 18 inchs if given the chance. Goldfish needs at least 15 gal min for the first one. How often do you do water changes? Can you give us your water parameter readings? Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. How long has the tank been running?


----------

